# Rememberance Rose



## Toni (Nov 13, 2013)

This pen was designed for a customer who's best friend died.  A sea of black roses with one single Blue Rose with a leaf with matching blue butterflies.

Thank you for looking!! Photo courtesy of Ed Street.


----------



## seamus7227 (Nov 13, 2013)

Absoulutely gorgeous Toni! Your work continues to shine above the rest!!


----------



## glenspens (Nov 13, 2013)

Sweet


----------



## Toni (Nov 13, 2013)

Thank you!!


----------



## bobleibo (Nov 13, 2013)

Toni
I am still mesmerized by each and every one of your works of art. I am sure this is going to be cherished for a long time by your customer.


----------



## Toni (Nov 13, 2013)

She is very delighted with the pen, cant wait to get it!!


----------



## Tom D (Nov 13, 2013)

Tony, it's absolutely beautiful as always.


----------



## seamus7227 (Nov 13, 2013)

i cant stop staring at the butterflies! the blue wings are mesmerizing


----------



## ossaguy (Nov 13, 2013)

Your work is so amazing,Wow!!!



Steve


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 13, 2013)

Awesome pen.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Nov 13, 2013)

Toni that is stunning. Just beautiful..


----------



## MikeL (Nov 13, 2013)

Nice!  You have set the bar for others to aspire to that's for sure. A special pen for a special purpose.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 13, 2013)

Stunning!!!!


----------



## carlmorrell (Nov 13, 2013)

I was thinking the other day about a coat I want to be buried in.  I think I will put it in my will which pen(s) should go with me....


----------



## edstreet (Nov 13, 2013)

That's not creepy and morbid 

Wait till you see what aces are up the sleeves   for upcoming projects.


----------



## thewishman (Nov 13, 2013)

I am always so happy to see your new work. What a special pen! Love the limited palette, the blues really pop.

Thanks for sharing it with us!


----------



## bobjackson (Nov 13, 2013)

As usual Toni, You are the Queen.


----------



## OZturner (Nov 13, 2013)

Toni, Truly Beautiful, 
Love the solo Blue Rose, Spectacular.
Such Artistry, and Skill.
Congratulations,
Brian.


----------



## PeetyInMich (Nov 14, 2013)

That is simply beautiful.


----------



## Si90 (Nov 14, 2013)

Amazing work. Love the colours.


----------



## stonepecker (Nov 14, 2013)

Amazing work......a lovely pen......a beautiful tribute.


----------



## Ambidex (Nov 14, 2013)

What they all said...I always look forward to your next piece of art Toni


----------



## CrimsonKeel (Nov 14, 2013)

I really like the black with one small use of color in it.  seems to make that color pop more.


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 14, 2013)

Certainly an interesting idea as a piece to commemorate a passing.

Your friend should cherish it for many years.

Well done,
EdB


----------



## robersonjr (Nov 14, 2013)

As always Toni,   AMAZING.


----------



## Turned Around (Nov 14, 2013)

oh i like that one. the blue and teal make that one really stand out


----------



## creativewriting (Nov 14, 2013)

Awesome pen T!


----------



## Teeball (Nov 14, 2013)

Just a beautiful pen.


----------



## glen r (Nov 14, 2013)

Toni, you work just keeps getting better and more beautiful every time you post a picture.  Thank you for sharing & keep up the good work.


----------



## Toni (Nov 14, 2013)

Thank you all so much for the wonderful compliments.  She should be getting it on Friday I will keep you posted.


----------



## edstreet (Nov 15, 2013)

Out for delivery!


----------



## edstreet (Nov 15, 2013)

Delivered just now!


----------



## Hubert H (Nov 17, 2013)

A pen with a message - VERY NICE!


----------



## johns486 (Nov 17, 2013)

You have inspired me to try my hand at this with my daughter, fingers crossed.


----------



## carlmorrell (Nov 17, 2013)

johns486 said:


> You have inspired me to try my hand at this with my daughter, fingers crossed.



My 10 year old daughter likes making small figures with PC.  So I showed her a few youtube videos of how the millifiori is made, then handed her a brass tube. She made a few really nice blanks.


----------



## Toni (Nov 17, 2013)

She loved the pen!!


----------



## edstreet (Nov 17, 2013)

here we go.


----------



## PeetyInMich (Nov 17, 2013)

I just figured out what it reminded me of, the movie "Schindler's List".  No wonder it had such a powerful effect on me.


----------



## edstreet (Nov 17, 2013)

PeetyInMich said:


> I just figured out what it reminded me of, the movie "Schindler's List".  No wonder it had such a powerful effect on me.



I am at a loss on comprehension on this one.  Care to elaborate?


----------



## PeetyInMich (Nov 17, 2013)

The movie was all black and white, except for a few short scenes, I specifically remember one with a little girl in a pink coat. Wikipedia has a screen grab of it Schindler's List - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.  That scene (and one following)  where a turning pint for Schindler in the movie.  The blank that Toni made reminded me of the movie.


----------



## edstreet (Nov 17, 2013)

PeetyInMich said:


> The movie was all black and white, except for a few short scenes, I specifically remember one with a little girl in a pink coat. Wikipedia has a screen grab of it Schindler's List - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.  That scene (and one following)  where a turning pint for Schindler in the movie.  The blank that Toni made reminded me of the movie.



Only problem with that is there is no pink in the tube,  there is however green and blue.


----------



## PeetyInMich (Nov 18, 2013)

We can see that the blank is only green and blue on black and white. The actual color isn't what I remembered, it was a color against the B&W/gray esthetic. Not the specific color, but the use of a color placed on a palette otherwise completely devoid color.  Maybe I see it as a technique (and one that appeals to me).  A splash of color in an otherwise bleak landscape will draw the eye, and focus attention to the point the artist wants.  The blank is incredibly beautiful to me, and resonates deeply.  I don't want to come off all artsy and what not, but she created a simple piece with well chosen elements that (in my opinion) connects on a deep level.


----------

